# Root prior to update?



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to return my phone to stock a few weeks ago. I'm debating whether to re-root it prior to getting the update in case the vulnerability is patched. So, my questions are:

1. Is it likely that I will be able root if I leave it unrooted prior to the update?
2. If I re-root it, will I get the OTA update?
2. Is it likely that the OTA update will break root?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

reefster said:


> I had to return my phone to stock a few weeks ago. I'm debating whether to re-root it prior to getting the update in case the vulnerability is patched. So, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it likely that I will be able root if I leave it unrooted prior to the update?
> 2. If I re-root it, will I get the OTA update?
> ...


Honestly, you would be better off having it rooted and waiting for the de-bloated version of the update. There's still a couple devs out their which I'm sure will do something with the update. If you go back to stock, the update could possibly prevent unlocking the bootloader. I know Motorola's updates in the past have locked down the bootloader causing current root methods to fail. Just sayin


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Honestly, you would be better off having it rooted and waiting for the de-bloated version of the update. There's still a couple devs out their which I'm sure will do something with the update. If you go back to stock, the update could possibly prevent unlocking the bootloader. I know Motorola's updates in the past have locked down the bootloader causing current root methods to fail. Just sayin


Thanks. You're probably right. I wasn't too sure there was anyone still developing for the thunderbolt. That would really suck if they forced a signed bootloader.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

reefster said:


> Thanks. You're probably right. I wasn't too sure there was anyone still developing for the thunderbolt. That would really suck if they forced a signed bootloader.


Np Just looking out for ya. Santod and Twisted are still around. Hopefully one of them will get their hands on it.


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate it. I'm re-rooted now.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Unlocking bootloader/rooting after taking a new OTA update, especially on an older device no one is going to invest time into recracking means there's a good chance you will never have root or an unlocked bootloader again.


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Unlocking bootloader/rooting after taking a new OTA update, especially on an older device no one is going to invest time into recracking means there's a good chance you will never have root or an unlocked bootloader again.


Thanks. I'm glad I re-rooted prior to the update.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah it's always wise to root and not take an ota update. Even if it wasn't an older device there's always a chance they could make it where you can't find a root exploit. Plus stock is so Boring even ics. My rezound didn't make it the weekend before I rooted it lol.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah it's always wise to root and not take an ota update. Even if it wasn't an older device there's always a chance they could make it where you can't find a root exploit. Plus stock is so Boring even ics. My rezound didn't make it the weekend before I rooted it lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


You bought a rezound?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yarly said:


> You bought a rezound?


 got asurion to send me a rezound as a replacement. Amazing what they will do to get a 5 star rating lol.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> got asurion to send me a rezound as a replacement. Amazing what they will do to get a 5 star rating lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Eh. Rez is a good phone, just had poor official support. Head over to teambamf and try viperREZ, it looks sick!


----------

